# FC/AFC Grady pup!!!



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

WOW!!! 

Last week I picked up my Grady pup "Jammer" from my sister in law Scotty Maddox. What an AWESOME pup!!! Smart, hard going, and VERY tractable. Not to mention his insatiable desire to mark. It is such a pleasure to train a nice young dog like this. He makes me want to hurry home from work everyday just to train.

I'm not only impressed with the pup, but the job that Scotty has done getting him ready. Scotty has come out of retirement, and has started training HT/gundogs for a living. She has done an unbelievable job with this pup. Obedience/CC/FF are SOLID. He is transitioning into "T" work beautifully.

The pup is out of a breeding done by RTFer Chad Cox. I'd like to hear from some of the folks that bought pups from this litter.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Rainmaker said:


> I've got the yellow male from that litter, Rhody. He's in TX now for winter training, pro said he ran some cold blinds yesterday, their one-year birthday. He's a good looking dog, big, very sweet, quiet at the line, good drive, good OB. His handling is more advanced than his marking at this point, though that is coming along now, a bit slow to mature in that department. He has the drive and desire though and I think he'll put it together, he's just a puppy in a big body right now, or was last time I saw him. He's a sensitive dog, wants to please. Also did his hip/elbow prelims which came back good/normal, just an extra tidbit.


Who do you send your dogs to here in Texas? I might be looking for a trainer soon too.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Cowtown, Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers (http://www.dynamicretrievers.com) is down in Rockport, had my pup with him last winter for all his basics through transition work and will HIGHLY recommend him. I also believe that's who Kim (Rainmaker) has her pup with as well.

I'm going to try and send my dog back down with Tim this winter for getting him ready to run masters this summer but I need him with me for one last hunt in January for our trip to MT  5 states and countless numbers of honkers and ducks picked up thus far. Not a bad life so far for only being a year and a half old!

My pup is actually out of a dog David bred some years ago.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Kim and Troy, 
That's awesome. I'll get to see both pups. I run the same HTs that Tim does.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Kim,
I'll do that. I'll get some pics. 
Btw: Our boy Jammer had a great day today. Man he's a lot of fun.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

TroyFeeken said:


> Cowtown, Tim Springer of Dynamic Retrievers (http://www.dynamicretrievers.com) is down in Rockport, had my pup with him last winter for all his basics through transition work and will HIGHLY recommend him. I also believe that's who Kim (Rainmaker) has her pup with as well.
> 
> I'm going to try and send my dog back down with Tim this winter for getting him ready to run masters this summer but I need him with me for one last hunt in January for our trip to MT  5 states and countless numbers of honkers and ducks picked up thus far. Not a bad life so far for only being a year and a half old!
> 
> My pup is actually out of a dog David bred some years ago.


THanks Troy & Rainmaker!


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

I agree with Troy and HIGHLY recommend Tim Springer if you are looking for an innovative trainer. 

Bill


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Tim has my Shaq pup for the winter trip this year too.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

What's the call name and bitch of your pup Chuck?


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Troy, 
The call name of my pups bitch is Sadie. Her AKC name is Joe's Backwater Sadie MH.
Tim passed her at the MN this year.
My pups name is Sugar.


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

David,
I am really glad your pup Jammer is doing well. My pup continues to do really well. It is unbelievable what a tall dog she is. Right now she is pretty skinny, so she looks like she is all legs. Hope he continues to do well.
Thanks,
Chad Cox


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Chad,
Jammer is starting to fill out. He actually has a lot of bone to him. I'm guessing he'll be near 80lbs at maturity. He is the friendliest pup I've seen to date. Loves all people and dogs. He is just a goofy pup until the light come on. He is really a lot of fun. Thanks


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

What is ya'lls pups mothers breeding?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

David wait till you see my Greta (Grady X Percy) again. She is a beast! She will be over 80lbs when she fills out. Her training is coming around a bit now but with the 2+ feet of snow and more to come that will slow the training down.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

This is my pup, she is 13 months old.

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=97014


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

I cant wait to get my Grady pup. Wating til my liter is born.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Rainmaker (Kim) your Grady pup is out of a littermate to my Billy dog.....small world. 
Billy was one of the nicest dogs I have ever been around.Like to broke my heart when he died at just a little over 3


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Kim, Being I have had the priviledge to throw marks for Grady and Louie (Chad's "other" dog) I was duly impressed by them both. When I first saw Grady as a 6 month old going to Jim Van E's for training I told Chad then that dog will someday just amaze you....he just had IT........ My billy was the only male out of the breeding your pup's dam is out of. He just did things right.......


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Otey,
When I saw Grady run in the 2008 Nationals, it literally gave me chill bumps. I thought that he was the most high powered animal that I had ever seen. I then told Chad that "I had to have one of those". Three months later we had Jammer. Your dogs nephew. He too gives me chills to watch. I don't want to jinx him, but I think that he is special too.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

David, My avatar pup is the closest I could afford to a Grady pup. He is out of a bith out of John Brouchek's Troublesome lines and Chad's "other dog" Louie. I bred the female to my Maxx 2 1/2 yeeras ago and have seen the results in a MH daughter out of that breeding. She PRODUCES...... Louie is out of Boss X Rita Reynolds so he is a powerful dog also. I can't tell Louie and Grady apart until they get to the AOF in training and then Grady's experience shows.....I'm hoping .......My pup kind of reminds me of a special pup I saw on his way to kindergarten..


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Kim,

Thanks for posting pictures of Rhody. I've been following him via your posts. I'm a sucker for yellow dogs and a big fan of Grady.

Thx.

Tim


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

Kim, You are probably right about, if Rhody had been a girl, he would have probably stayed home. David and Kim, I do not have any pictures of my pup to share, but I could not remember if I ever sent you a picture of their mother Babe. I took this last week and thought I would share.
Chad


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Chad and Kim, thanks so much for the pics. I'll try and post a few of Jammer. 

It is nice and cool down here in Houston. Jam was full of himself today. Had to road him, then do basic obedience before starting his "T" work. Man, does he have TONS OF GO!!! HE TOO ACTS LIKE A BIG PUP, UNTIL THE LIGHTS COME ON-SHEESH.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

SAD NEWS. 
My buddy just text me with the news that his 12 month old Grady pup just passed away. She was a littermate to the pups that Kim and I own. 
He had really high hopes for her.


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

Boy! Kim he is all grown up now. He has a really nice thick coat. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Kim,
CONGRATS ON A NICE TEST by Rhody. He was dog 21, my Tip was 22. It was neat to watch Jams bro run. 
That just happens to be my girl Tip (Money Talks II) and me at the line behind Tim and your boy. Jammer is with brother Phil. He may run a couple Seniors next month. He looks like Rhody, but quite a bit larger.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

He did a really nice job. One of the very few that ran clean today.


----------



## meagle (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks David for all your help. But since I am such a new member on this site I can not send a PM....It is great that ya'll dig good today...

Mark


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Kim, keep up the good work.
Chad


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yes, I completely understand, as I do the same, but anyway looks like he is on the right track.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Someone really needs to get Tim a new visor HA! He's had that thing as long as I've known him!

Congrats Kim and David!


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Tim also passed my Erik's first Masters at the Costal Bend Hunt test this morning. When your trainer enters 7 Master dogs and walk away with 7 Master passes, you know your dog is in the right hands. Congratulations Tim and Erik.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

My husband, Dave was one of the judges at Coastal Bend and says he really enjoyed himself. The club worked very hard to see that everything ran smoothly. 

Congratulations on Erik the Red's first Master Pass. He sure is a handsome dog.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Bruce and Betty Hall and Wayne Curtis. Gizmo ran his first Q this weekend at 19 months and won, I might be wrong but I think he has 19 derby points. Clint Joyner has 34 derby points with Carolina's Half Moon and 8 months more to run. Several more have derby and Q placements and AA placements and Jams. I would like to hear from anyone who has any placements whether in FT's or Ht's. Its fun keeping track of his progeny.

Gman is healing up from another one of those damn grass awns, hopefully he will be ready to run in another month or so.
Chad


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Chad,
I am very excited about my Grady X Lucy pup. She is awesome. I sold one to my vet and that pup is in for training and he is doing great also. I sold one to a gentleman in Canada and the girl went on a pro truck and I got a second hand report that he just gushes over her when asked about her.

Patti is going to run our girl in a ht this weekend in Canada. Shes excited!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

ATTA GIRL KIM!!!
He's a very nice pup. Best of luck to you all in the Derby.


----------

